# BuyCostumes.com $5.00 Sale



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I got an E-mail from BuyCostumes with 55 pages of costumes, Halloween props and party supplies priced at $5.00 or less. I'm not sure how long the sale lasts, but here's a link:

http://www.buycostumes.com/m/sale/


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Was gonna load up on graveyard moss, but not going to pay $7 shipping for 5 bags of .49 moss!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Nightfisher you just need to order $75 of graveyard moss then it is free shipping.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I made out pretty good myself.
I bought two pairs of green witch arms with hands, a child witch costume that I'll use for a crashed witch, another "Midnight Bride" child costume I'll use for a standing static figure, a lenticular sign, zombie knife-thru-head prop, and two pairs of witch shoe covers all for $21.00. Sweet!


----------

